# New DEU Help



## Chelomo (2 Oct 2014)

Hey guys, I just got my new DEU (Ocdt) through logistik, and I'm a bit lost since I never built one from the ground up before (QM did it for us in BMOQ). I was wondering if anyone had an online ressource or tips, or if I should just resort to the Dress regs. Additionally, do most people sew and build their own DEUs, or do they just get a tailor (through the QM or outside of it) to do it for them?

Sorry if that really sounds like FNG question...but I guess I am a FNG.


----------



## LightFighter (2 Oct 2014)

I've always brought in my tunic to the base tailor(within clothing stores). They know what they are doing, they're free, and they have all the badges.


----------



## DAA (2 Oct 2014)

LightFighter has it right.  Just take your new DEU's to your Supply and ask for Tailoring services.  Simple as that.


----------



## Chelomo (2 Oct 2014)

Thanks guys, will do! I wonder how the new badges and ranks will turn out, but they do seem to look good.


----------



## Tibbson (3 Oct 2014)

You may find, depending upon where you are, that you are directed to take it to any one of a number of suggested civilian tailors in your area where you will pay and submit a claim for the amount.  Here in Ottawa we recieved 2 mails this week directing officers to do that based on the numbers requiring the new ranks and other assorted geegaws and doodads.  The first email capped the amount that can be claimed while the one today removed the limit and said they would pay the full cost for one tunic.  Mess kit is at the members own expense.


----------



## Chelomo (7 Oct 2014)

Yeah, I just need the new ranks fitted on my tunic. Am I correct to assume we have a grace period to wear our old uniform (the one with stripes)? And thankfully, I still have 2 years before being commissioned and requiring a Mess Kit.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (9 Oct 2014)

Rank changes will happen no sooner than 11 November. Each division has its own policy regarding how officers are to have their new DEU tunic made ready. Recommend you check-in with your Adjt before showing up at a clothing store because you might need an RV (as is the case in some divisions). 

That said, the clothing store will sew-on your two shouldstrap buttons, your two CANADA shoulder flashes, Division and Brigade patches. They will not pin your pips for you. There is a diagram that explains how to do this included when you receive the new tunic.


----------

